# Falla en Notebook: es el Flex, o es la pantalla?



## NEO101 (Nov 20, 2016)

Buenas noches, ¿cómo andan?
Les cuento que le dieron a mi sobrino una notebook para intentar reparar.
La máquina arranca y demás, pero no se ve la pantalla. Conectando un monitor anda bien, con lo cual descarto que sea la placa de video. Ahora bien, yo pienso que es el Flex (el cable que va de la placa de video a la pantalla), pero dado que no varía nada al mover la tapa (abrir/cerrar/etc) desconfío un poco si puede ser la pantalla el problema.
Aclaro que no me dedico a reparar notebooks, con lo cual no estoy ducho en ello.  Quería vuestra opinión acerca de si es el flex como yo pienso, o creen que puede ser la pantalla.
Cualquier tip, sugerencia, info que aporten, 100% bienvenida 
Adjunto 2 fotos:

¡Saludos y muchas gracias de antemano!
Marcelo.


----------



## papirrin (Nov 20, 2016)

no hay mas que desarmarla y medir continuidad en el flex o cable... generalmente es un cable de muchas lineas... si no se ve estrellada la pantalla puede ser cualquiera de las dos cosas, incluso puede estar solo sucio o mal conectado.

igual no se ve nada, si al desarmarla se daña no se pierde nada XD


----------



## tiago (Nov 21, 2016)

Lo que te ha dicho Papirrín lo tienes ue comprobar, también has de comprobar que los conectores del flex, tanto en la MB como en la parte trasera del panel LCD están bien conectados, a veces se sueltan debido a las tensiones mecánicas de abrir y cerrar.
Pero en mi opinión, vé buscando una pantalla nueva.
Realiza las pruebas *quitando la batería y sin conectar el cargador.

*¿Se ve por monitor externo?, pues bien, si la placa es "UMA" no puede ser el adaptador de gráficos. Si es "Discrete", si que puede ser. Pero eso parece pantalla.

Salút.


----------



## NEO101 (Nov 21, 2016)

Muchísimas gracias a ambos. Procederemos así.
Veo que, al igual que yo, les tira más para el lado de la pantalla.
Aunque lo de los conectores realmente puede ser, ya que el dueño la llevó hace un mes a un "ténico" y se la manosearon toda, se ve mal cerrada por varios lados, al mes le empezó la falla... así que con algo de suerte puede ser sólo conectores mal puestos 

Saludos desde Buenos Aires!


----------



## jerry101 (Dic 6, 2016)

Otra posible falla, dependiendo del tipo de computadora,puede ser que el inversor se haya dañado


----------



## juanma2468 (Dic 7, 2016)

El inversor no creo ya que eso solo sirve para iluminar la pantalla, no le da colores.


----------



## jerry101 (Dic 7, 2016)

juanma2468 dijo:


> El inversor no creo ya que eso solo sirve para iluminar la pantalla, no le da colores.



Entiendo, pero no leí en alguna parte que no se vean los colores, en general, cuando falla la retro iluminación de la pantalla no se alcanza a ver más que de cierto ángulo y con cierto nivel de luminosidad y muchas personas al llevarla a reparar indican que no se ve la pantalla.


----------



## NEO101 (Dic 26, 2016)

jerry101 dijo:


> Entiendo, pero no leí en alguna parte que no se vean los colores, en general, cuando falla la retro iluminación de la pantalla no se alcanza a ver más que de cierto ángulo y con cierto nivel de luminosidad y muchas personas al llevarla a reparar indican que no se ve la pantalla.



Si, pero fijate en las fotos que sí tiene brillo 

Finalmente, mi sobrino la llevó a una casa que venden tanto pantallas como flex y se los probaron sin obligación de compra, y no eran ninguna de las 2 cosas...  
Tal vez la placa de video. Aunque es extraño que conectando un monitor se vea bien


----------



## tiago (Dic 27, 2016)

NEO101 dijo:


> Si, pero fijate en las fotos que sí tiene brillo
> 
> Finalmente, mi sobrino la llevó a una casa que venden tanto pantallas como flex y se los probaron sin obligación de compra, y no eran ninguna de las 2 cosas...
> Tal vez la placa de video. Aunque es extraño que conectando un monitor se vea bien



Llévalo a otro SAT 

Saludos.


----------



## juanma2468 (Dic 27, 2016)

Entonces tenes que hacerle reballing a la placa de video de tu notebook


----------



## tiago (Dic 27, 2016)

Yo me planto en que es pantalla o flex. Mala conexión del conector LVDS a la placa también puede ser.
Pero de gráfica no creo.

Otro SAT.

Saludos.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Dic 28, 2016)

Hola, coincido con tiago, el problema está entre el flex y el panel LCD.


----------



## NEO101 (Ene 25, 2017)

Desgraciadamente, luego de ese "diagnóstico" se la devolvió al dueño. Pero si llega a tener nuevas noticias sobre esa máquina, las publicaré por acá...
Yo opino como ustedes, Flex o Pantalla...

¡Saludos y gracias!
Marcelo.


----------



## Juanlerma4 (Jul 26, 2020)

Hola que tal, ando tratando de reparar un cable flex de una portátil me encontré que tenía falso contacto en uno de sus cables, soldandolo y quedando listo al conectar ya manda algo de vídeo a la pantalla solo que nuestra una secuencia de pantallas de colores, blanco, negro, rojo, verde y azul, cambiando entre colores cada 2 seg aprox, ya probé continuidad en sus cables y terminales y todo parece ir bien, tienen alguna idea de lo que podría ser o si es la pantalla que también está mal? 
Conectando a un monitor si me da vídeo por lo que descarto algo fuera del Flex o la pantalla.
De ante mano muchas gracias, saludos!


----------



## Jota Jota (Jul 26, 2020)

En modo aprueba de errores la pantalla sigue presentando la secuencia..si es asi habrá que actualizar el controlador? Pero el problema en si es claramente el cable Flex, asi que tenes que revisarlo muy bien o cambiarlo por otro y resuelta falla.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Jul 26, 2020)

Algunas pantallas entran al modo de prueba cuando no detectan la conexión del cable flex a la tarjeta T-CON.
Así que si el cable se encuentra conectado, posiblemente tenga pistas rotas.


Juanlerma4 dijo:


> ya probé continuidad en sus cables y terminales y todo parece ir bien


Muchas veces dan continuidad estando fijos pero al moverlos es cuando fallan.


Juanlerma4 dijo:


> ¿Tienen alguna idea de lo que podría ser o si es la pantalla que también está mal?


Busca el manual de servicio para ver si existe información sobre cómo entrar y salir del modo de prueba.
Puede venir algo así como AGING MODE


----------



## Eeeee (Oct 25, 2021)

NEO101 dijo:


> Si, pero fijate en las fotos que sí tiene brillo
> 
> Finalmente, mi sobrino la llevó a una casa que venden tanto pantallas como flex y se los probaron sin obligación de compra, y no eran ninguna de las 2 cosas...
> Tal vez la placa de video. Aunque es extraño que conectando un monitor se vea bien


Hola me pasas la diré de dónde la llevo tu sobrino? Tengo una notebook con el mismo problema. Soy de Bs as


----------



## hellfire4 (Oct 25, 2021)

Um, se me ocurre que si el cambio de display cuesta mas caro que ponerle un monitor, de última para que siga andando, se le pone uno, y claro, quedara fija pero andando . Vi una foto de uno que le retiro la tapa, de forma que no incomodara y la dejo así.
O tal vez un caso que uno tenga un monitor de reserva que ande y ande corto de guita XD


----------



## unmonje (Oct 25, 2021)

Tratandose de repuestos de notebooks o netbooks, salvo que sea un cable cortado o capacitor, es improbable repararlas, sin un apoyo adecuado (esquemas +repuestos) , cosa poco probable por estos meses de pandemia, con las líneas de producción de repuestos colapsadas o inexistentes. Es probable que luego de ésta, haya que barajar y dar de nuevo en muchos asuntos, que dábamos por hecho. Para mi es pantalla golpeada.


----------

